# 15th December, North Midland x-mas meet



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Saturday evening is curry evening, especially at x-mas time.
Who is up for it?  [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

We will meet for a most fantastic dinner at Barinda in Wilmslow at 7:30pm
Directions are here
http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... ight.y=144

So far we are
David&Julie
Ian&Adele
Simon&Sharon
Jane&Richard
Jonathan&Emma
John
Dani&Rainer
Jon&partner

I will need to book tables soon, so please let me know if you can make it 8)


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dani,

Me and Emma are looking forward to this [smiley=elf.gif]

Hmmm Chicken & chips.... [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Me and Emma are looking forward to this [smiley=elf.gif]
> 
> Hmmm Chicken & chips.... [smiley=chef.gif]


Chicken and chips for the two of you  :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Oh, and we may do a cruise on Sunday, 16th? Just for the Scottish contingent? *Hev, David??*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

We will be in sunny Florida........... sorry :lol: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Running away from a curry Barry?  I can't believe that you can do that :roll:

Oh, for good measure, there'll be a Pennine cruise on Sunday, 16th.
But I'll start a new thread for that


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Running away from a curry Barry?  I can't believe that you can do that :roll:
> 
> Oh, for good measure, there'll be a Pennine cruise on Sunday, 16th.
> But I'll start a new thread for that


Sorry Dani............... still prefer Florida


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

could possibly make the cruise but deffo can't make the food :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

coTTsie said:


> could possibly make the cruise but deffo can't make the food :?


Don't you enjoy Indian food then  You need to persuade your other half to come and join us


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

its not that, she's out on a crimbo works do that night :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

coTTsie said:


> its not that, she's out on a crimbo works do that night :?


O.K. So *you* come to *our* x-mas do 

Btw, pre dinner coffees are at my house as usual [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Right, I need to book soon. Like next Friday.

So who else is up for this [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, I can make the curry and the cruise  Woohoo!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Well, I can make the curry and the cruise  Woohoo!


Oh, yes, cruise. I suppose I had better start thinking and posting :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Running away from a curry Barry?  I can't believe that you can do that :roll:
> ...


Florida :roll: . What an excuse!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So can everyone coming 
please post now [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for adding me to the list Dani, but wife is a bit premature  :lol: :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Godzilla said:


> Thanks for adding me to the list Dani, but wife is a bit premature  :lol: :roll:


Hence the :?: .... :?: :lol: 
 partner in that case 

And I have now corrected it :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks all for coming. I hope you enjoyed the curry as much as I did 

This e-mail just came through from Simon
_Hi Dani,

Thanks for a great night out,we both enjoyed it very much, please thank everyone for there donations and doing the collection for me, I was very happy with the response, all the very best for Christmas, Take Care, Simon & Sharon._

Remember, the fire service will do a full day of collecting for the officer who died in line of duty on 29th December in Macclesfield in front of the Town Hall. I know I'll be there 8)


----------

